# Qs for '03 540i sports owners



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

For those of you who have taken delivery of the '03 540i 6 speed, 540ia w/sports pacakge, or the 540it 
Can you tell me what the gas guzzler amount is shown on the window sticker? 
According to the price sheet/order guide, its $1,300. But I saw 2 '03 540it at the local dealer with gas guzzler tax of $1,000 

Thanks


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Gas Guzzler tax is NOT the same between 540ia, 540ia Sports same as 540 i6) and 540it. Each of these cars scored differently on EPA test, thus the different amount. The Gas Guzz tax is set by the Fed, and will be listed on your sticker. The dealer does NOT have any control over that.

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

beewang,

it cannot be different between the 540ia sport and the 540iT
because they both have the same EPA numbers as provided by BMW in their Website and Print Brochure
and yes the 540i w/o sport is different

Dan


----------

